# Webstart-Probleme unter Java6



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Dez 2006)

Bislang (bis 1.5/5.0) war es so, daß Webstart-Anwendungen zwar unter merkwürdigen Namen in merkwürdigen Pfaden abgelegt wurden, daß aber weder die Endungen der Dateien vermurkst wurde, noch wurden die Dateien in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen abgelegt.
Den Pfad usw. konnte man ganz normal als Anwendungspfad ermitteln und dort z.B. eine INI-Datei ablegen. Habe ich bislang bei allen meinen Wbstart-Anwendungen so gemacht und es hat immer wunderbar funktioniert.
Beispiel:

Ab 6.0 werden aber alle Dateien in alphanumerischen Murks umbenannt und wild verstreut in durchnumerierten Verzeichnissen abgelegt. Wenn ich jetzt eine INI-Datei im ermittelten Verzeichnis der JAR speichere, landet sie in einem anderen Pfad und unter einem völlig vermurksten Namen. Weil das ganze offensichtlich nicht deterministisch ist, kann ich sie von dort auch nicht mehr laden.

Hat jemand ähnliche Dinge beobachtet und/oder eine Lösung dafür?

Auf die Schnelle würde mir nur einfallen, meine INI-Datei in einem festen Systempfad abzulegen, aber genau solch einen Käse wollte ich eigentlich immer vermeiden...


----------



## Roar (16. Dez 2006)

benutz doch die entsprechenden APIs von JavaSE und Java Webstart um einstellungen zu speichern (ich denke mal dazu is deine ini da) :?:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Dez 2006)

Ich habe halt gerne Kontrolle darüber, wo meine INI liegt. Wenn ich es komplett der API überlasse, landet sie bei einem Betriebssystem in der Registry, bei einem anderen in irgendeinem Systemordner und ich kann im Zweifelsfall einen Anwender nicht mal sagen, wo die INI nun genau auf seinem System liegt.
IMHO ist eine INI im gleichen Pfad wie JAR oder Main Class die einzige seriöse Möglichkeit, einige grundlegende Anwendungseinstellungen betriebssystemübergreifend nachvollziehbar zu speichern.


----------

